# stabelizer



## copenhagen (Sep 21, 2006)

i shoot a pse fire flight 33 at 60lbs. i was wondering what stabelizer should i get for it? what do u look for in one? any help would be great!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Simms S-Coil

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...ode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=simms+s-coil&noImage=0


----------

